# This reel is no joke!!!



## SMDave (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks exactly like the Calais DC which works exactly like the Calcutta TE DC. They've been out for a couple years now, I don't think I'd ever fish with it if I got it. Probably just hang it up over the fireplace mantle.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 17, 2008)

Z-Man has one, but the handle is 'broken'


----------



## redbug (Jan 17, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> Z-Man has one, but the handle is 'broken'


Tell Z-man I'll trade him a zebco 33 with working handle


----------



## Zman (Jan 17, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> Z-Man has one, but the handle is 'broken'



I have the non-DC version, just the plain Antares AR. It's pretty much awesome! I didn't realize it was broken - I guess you mean since it's a lefty, it's broken to you eh DP?!

Would love to try a DC someday, but I'm done spending money on big tackle items for a while now.


----------



## little anth (Jan 17, 2008)

i like the chrome :shock: :shock:


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 17, 2008)

I remember fishing at Kerr (that's KAR lake, not cur), and was trying out one of his Airrus rods...attached to a lefty reel...well, I caught something, and almost lost it trying to figure out where the damn handle was!

Damn White Bass


----------



## Zman (Jan 17, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> Damn White Bass



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> well, I caught something,



I find this very difficult to believe :lol:


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 18, 2008)

I've got a cold now, so there!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 18, 2008)

$500 for a reel? thats insane!!!! Show me the fish that people caught on it then ill be impressed


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 18, 2008)

Hondas are made here  

The price difference is the computer chip in it. Throw it in the wind, with the wind, no weight, lots of weight, hell, throw it down, it's programmed to not backlash.

Same deal with the other Imported reels, they generally have something a little nicer to them, or are a special color/material or such, making them 'worth' more to those that will buy it, as most of the upgrades can be done cheaper, and I can paint 'em


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> $500 for a reel? thats insane!!!! Show me the fish that people caught on it then ill be impressed



I paid $599 once :shock: 

Its like a Ferrari. The Honda will get you around, but the ferrari is the machinery. If I had it like that I would buy one. But I don't....Thats why I sold the $599 reel.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > $500 for a reel? thats insane!!!! Show me the fish that people caught on it then ill be impressed
> ...



Id take a honda over a ferrari any day, or id chose the ferrari and sell it for an ole pickup truck


----------



## SMDave (Jan 18, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> $500 for a reel? thats insane!!!! Show me the fish that people caught on it then ill be impressed



Check out the Van Staal reels! Almost $800!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 19, 2008)

I would defiately buy a shimano DC reel for $500, if I had a spare 500 laying around. Atleast they will never backalsh and will cast a super light lure better than anything. I would still rather spend $300 or so on an incredible baitcaster and just spend the other 200 on lessons from a pro to train my thumb. As for Van Staal, I wouldn't think of spending $800 for 50 to $100 worth of machined aluminum. That company is for saltwater yuppies, and thats a fact. I am sure they are great reels, and they look awesome too, but if you think I am gonna spend 100 to $300 on a pair of aluminum pliers....well your dead wrong. When you start spending that much for tackle accessories there is something wrong with you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

I would love a van staal. But I'm not buying it. Remember, If there was no market for it, they wouldn't be making them. People buy that stuff for sure.


----------



## little anth (Jan 19, 2008)

right back im getting some lottery tickets anyone want one :wink: thats the only way im gettin onebe


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 25, 2008)

there will be a new jdm metanium mg dc coming in march, but only to the japanese market. 
i bought my first shimano the other day, a conquest 400 for swimbaits.
its a really nice reel, but for baitcasters, id take a steez over a shimano, though id be really tempted if it were ultra light in weight like a steez, but had the dc technology.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> there will be a new jdm metanium mg dc coming in march, but only to the japanese market.
> i bought my first shimano the other day, a conquest 400 for swimbaits.
> its a really nice reel, but for baitcasters, id take a steez over a shimano, though id be really tempted if it were ultra light in weight like a steez, but had the dc technology.



That would be a nice reel! Dc technology with Steez weight.


----------

